
Skype Service Disrupted for Some Users Worldwide - reuven
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/22/technology/skype-service-disrupted-for-some-users-worldwide.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10252390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10252390).

